# Linux im angemeinen!



## Aloa (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab ab heute Linux 9.0 und ich komm zum Teil gut zu Recht!
Ich hatte vorher Xp Professional und hab Linux jetzt nebenbei laufen aber ich versteh viele sachen nicht.
Die Logos sind alle so unübersichtlich. Bei xp muss man einfach doppelklick auf die exe und dann läuft das aber hier find ich nicht die datei bei vielen programmen womit man die zum laufen bringt!

Und dann noch was!
Was ist eigentlich eigentlich das Red Hat!

Und kann ich dne Crazy Browser!Crazy Browser auch mit Linux nutzen!
Und wo kriege ich ICQ her!


----------



## Sinac (30. Dezember 2003)

Es gibt kein Linux 9.0, da biste ein paar zu weit =)
Linux ist im Prinzip nur der Linux Kernel der grade in der Version 2.6 stable geworden ist.
Ich denke mal du meinste SuSE 9.0?!
SuSE ist eine Linux Distribution, wie z.B. auch Debian, Madrake oder halt auch Red Hat um deine Frage zu beantworten!

Außerdem weß ich nicht wo du herkommst, aber ich bin der Meinung das man Fragn immernoch mit einem Fragezeichen (?) und nicht mit einem Ausrufezeichen  beendet?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JoelH (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Aloa _
> *Die Logos sind alle so unübersichtlich.*


Weil du die Win Icons gewohnt bist, ist umgekehrt genauso. Wenn du KDE benutzt kannste mal bei http://www.kde.org nach WinXP Themes suchen, dann sieht alles aus wie XP


> _Original geschrieben von Aloa _
> *
> Bei xp muss man einfach doppelklick auf die exe und dann läuft das aber hier find ich nicht die datei bei vielen programmen womit man die zum laufen bringt!*



meinste die ausführbaren Dateien oder kommst du mit dem compilieren nichtklar oder wie meinst du deine Aussage? Ist ein wenig undiffernziert. Aber im Prinzip landet alles unter /usr/bin , da sind die Programme meistens wenn man sie richtig installiert.


> _Original geschrieben von Aloa _
> *
> Und dann noch was!
> Was ist eigentlich eigentlich das Red Hat!*


Das Red Hat, ist DIE Firma RedHat  http://www.redhat.com bzw. deren Distribution. Genau wie SuSE 9.0 auch, denn Linux an sich ist erst bei 2.6



> _Original geschrieben von Aloa _
> *
> Und kann ich dne Crazy Browser!Crazy Browser auch mit Linux nutzen!
> Und wo kriege ich ICQ her! *


 CrazyBrowser ist nicht, naja vielleicht mit wine http://www.winehq.com/ aber ich würde einen native Browser nehmen, wie Opera oder Mozilla.


----------



## melmager (30. Dezember 2003)

In Linux gibt es keine exe 
Ausführbare sachen erkenn man im Konquer meist am Zahnrad Logo

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten wenn du in KDE (der grafischen Oberfläche)
unterwegs bist reich ein klick auf das Logo auf dem Desktop oder wie bei windows über
die startleiste einfachklick und die sache rennt 

ICQ gibst narürlich auch auf Suse zb den kxirq einfach über yast installieren 
ev haste den ja schon der ist normal bei Internet / Kommukation über die Startleiste zu erreichen

einfach mal ein wenig spielen  
im prinzip ist die Oberfläche genauso easy wie die von xp


----------



## Aloa (30. Dezember 2003)

Und ich versteh noch nicht wie man eine sache mit Yast installiert.
Wenn ich eine Datei mit YaST öffne läd der YaST und dann öffnet sich nichts!


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Aloa _
> *Und ich versteh noch nicht wie man eine sache mit Yast installiert.
> Wenn ich eine Datei mit YaST öffne läd der YaST und dann öffnet sich nichts! *


Aloa sei mir nicht böse,
aber du solltest  dir überlegen ob Linux das richtige für dich ist.

Oder deine Methode ändern an ein Betriebssystem ranzugehen.
Mit klicken und probieren kommt mann, im gegensatz zu Windows,
nicht weiter. 

Mit etwas Vorwissen über Betriebssysteme, und Programmstruckturen, was
Shared Librarys sind, was Binarys , Packete sind, wird es noch schwerer.

So leicht Linux auch geworden ist, ohne Buch und vieeeeeeeeeeel Geduld 
wirst du dich mit Linux nicht anfreunden können.


----------



## Aloa (30. Dezember 2003)

Das Buch hab ich ja!
Aber das ist so schlecht erklärt so dass ich mich an Tutorials.de richten MUSSTE!

Aber deine Aussage hat mich nicht viel weitergebracht!


----------



## Sinac (30. Dezember 2003)

Am besten du vergisst alles was du über Windows weißt und fgängst nochmal ganz von vorne an, denn dann ist Linux mit der KDE genau so einfach zu erlenernen wie Windows =)

Nee, mal im Ernst: Ich hatte am Anfang auch echt Probleme mich dait anzufreunden, und es hat mich echt sehrt sehr viel Geduld gekostet!
Chris hat da schon recht, du must lesen ohne enden.
Du hast zu den meisten Commands manpages oder HowTos schon bei Linux dabei, die sind schon sehr hilfreich. Ansonsten hat bestimmt schonmal dein Problem gehabt, also frag Google. Oder frag halt hier, aber grade im Bezug auf Linux etwas präziser, und nicht das geht nicht, ging aber bei Windows und sowas 

Aber wenn das erstmal läuft und du es verstanden hast willst du es bestimmt nie wieder hergeben!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JoelH (31. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von Aloa _
> *Das Buch hab ich ja!
> *



DAS Buch scheinst du nicht zu haben, denn DAS Buch ist ist richtig gut => http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...0959/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_11_1/302-4985233-5482428


----------



## webfreak (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> Mit etwas Vorwissen über Betriebssysteme, und Programmstruckturen, was
> Shared Librarys sind, was Binarys , Packete sind, wird es noch schwerer.



Kannst du kurz sagen was Shared Librarys sind? Der Rest ist mir klar.
webfreak


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Januar 2004)

http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/ch132.html#7392

grüsse


----------

